# Tomorrow is D-Day.



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

After a year of listening to my wife's promises, begging and pleading. I've finally caved. We're getting a dog.

Golden Retriever pup. The only breeds I wanted were either a golden retriever or a black lab. 

We made the decision late last fall to get a dog. I was briefly unemployed, made the promise once I found a new job we will get dog. Found a new job pretty quick so wife held me to it. She has said she would do all the training and walking/scooping. But Im all in so will also do those chores, if not more so. (I'm sure it will be more so). If the snow ever melts up here and it warms up a bit walks and runs should be fun. He's going to go to puppy classes too, once the vet gives the ok there.

So we are picking him up tomorrow. The kids have no idea so that should be fun. Cat has no clue either, and will probably be a bit less excited. 

I'm excited. Haven't had a dog since I was 10 or so, and that was a mean terrier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Dude. Stock up on paper towels and Lysol.

We brought home a 7-week-old German Shepherd puppy last week. The chewing hasn't started yet, but I know that it'll be here any day now.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes he is 8 weeks. We expect tons of chewing. We have hardwoods and tile, some area rugs being removed temporarily.

Congrats on your pup!! Great breed- super smart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool!

Nice breed! Some tips use what you like throw away what you don't.

Get some chew toys. Every time he's chewing stop him and jam a toy in his mouth.

Take him out every hour on the hour to pee or poop ,we hung a bell on our door and made him knock it with his nose every time we put him out.within short order he learned ringing the bell sent he got to go out to pee. 

Crate train 
Our dog loves his crate he will go in it every night and now sleeps with the for open.its his sanctuary. The first couple of night he cried for an hour by the third night it was 5 mins.whatever you do once you put him in for the night don't give him any attention 

Exercise,exercise,exercise. A tired puppy is key to a god puppy.

Socialize him as much as possible and never wrestle or play tug of war. An aggressive dog is not good.

No people food! All food goes in dog bowl. Don't want a dog that begs for f9d when you at the table.

If you keep him off the furniture he will be more obediant. 

Not real big on vets. There grossly over priced. In pa by law all that required is a rabies vac. I take mine to the local fireball when they have the yearly vaccine clinic. 5$ 

Like I said hope some of these are helpful take what you like trash what you don't, 

Good luck


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yay! more puppies!... Very Hurt got two goldens last week... Goldens and Ger Sheps are two of my favorite breeds! Congrats to both of you! Getting our German Shepherd/Boxer mix was a smart move. She brings MUCH levity and joy.

ETA: chillymorn... you aint kiddin about the vet bills... just paid 340 for my dog at the same time that I paid 393 for my TWO horses... definitely over priced.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I love dogs. --Everything from chihuahua mixes to wolf hybrids.

Best of luck with your new pup.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

here is my girl....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/225322-dog-thread-2.html#post10613850


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

All great tips thanks chillymorn! Are you able to get other shots beyond rabies at those clinics? The trainer requires bordatella shot before he's enrolled. We'll get all the required shots. He's been pre-screened for heart issues and as of now is ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Blossom Leigh said:


> here is my girl....
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/225322-dog-thread-2.html#post10613850


Too cute! Looks like me on the couch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> All great tips thanks chillymorn! Are you able to get other shots beyond rabies at those clinics? The trainer requires bordatella shot before he's enrolled. We'll get all the required shots. He's been pre-screened for heart issues and as of now is ok.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


some do have other shot. if your going to be around other dogs like at a kennel then the other shot to protect your dog from catching disease from them would be a good idea.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Yes he is 8 weeks. We expect tons of chewing. We have hardwoods and tile, some area rugs being removed temporarily.
> 
> Congrats on your pup!! Great breed- super smart.


Thanks.

FWIW, this one seems kind of dumb.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm basis. I owned a golden and she was the worst dog I ever owned and don't get me started on the shedding.

I have a 5 month old lab. She self trained herself to sit, lie down and completely potty in 3 weeks. I never seen a dog this smart and loving. If you have the option still go lab they are freaking amazing !


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Deposit been made. What didn't you like beyond the shedding? 

Cute dog. My grandparents had a black lab which use to herd me and my cousins. Whenever we went near the street it would step between us. Was a good dog. Next one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Deposit been made. What didn't you like beyond the shedding?
> 
> Cute dog. My grandparents had a black lab which use to herd me and my cousins. Whenever we went near the street it would step between us. Was a good dog. Next one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She, my golden, was painfully lazy and not very bright. To train her to do anything was beyond a chore. Some of that was her and some was that breed, just gets highly distracted so easily...squirrel!

I will say that she was great with people loved them to death afraid of all dogs her size and bigger and dog aggressive to dogs smaller than her. Was just not my style of dog at all


I have owned English bulldogs, also not very bright and very lazy but great sit around the house buddies lol
German Shepard great dogs and if not for the shedding I would have gotten another of these...I dunno though I may be a lab owner for life
I also had a German shorthair pointer. Crazy hyper and needs lots of exercise but also very smart 

I'm sure yours will work out fine. I know other golden owners and when I described mine they said thier dogs were nothing like that so I dunno. Just a bad experience I guess


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here... post the picture of your pup on the pet picture thread... 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/203778-pets-post-pics-your-pets.html


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

It was Mark Twain who said -

"When I die, if dogs dont go to heaven, I want to go to where dogs go..."


Happy D-Day!!


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll post pics this weekend. Right now we just have pics of momma and her 10 pups. Poor momma.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Bet theY already Broke the promise to help philly walk and clean the dog.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

A few tips from me as well...

The finger snap (or clicker training if you prefer) is a fantastic tool. I don't use words for sit or stay or the likes. Don't have to.

Snap of fingers, point. They sit. I don't free feed my dogs either (depends on breed and personality of dog). Do not let the dog lead on leash, it is showing the dog he is pack leader, do not bed share even with a puppy, dominance pack leader issues will arise.

Crate training is a good idea but do not use the crate to punish, you will end up with a crate aggressive dog. It is suppose to be their safe place.

I follow Milan's dog training (without the kick, I don't subscribe to that one thing, soft touch sure but never kick a dog, especially not wolf hybrids like mine)

Mine are unique because they are wolf hybrids and I do use wolf behaviours with them as would any wolf pack leader (not aggressive and never in anger or frustration for either technique).

I do subscribe to positive reinforcement training as well. Above all, your training must be repetitive and within all environments the dog encounters. At home, outside, vet, dog park, car...all environments because dogs are instinctual and run on what's called successful behaviour psychology.

A dog who successfully pees regards it as a successful behaviour regardless of where that dog peed. We are there to guide and teach where that successful behaviour is acceptable and where it is not.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I'll post pics this weekend. Right now we just have pics of momma and her 10 pups. Poor momma.


Daaaaaaaaaamn...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Here... post the picture of your pup on the pet picture thread...
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/203778-pets-post-pics-your-pets.html


Done.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Squeal!!!! 

Goldens are the best dogs ever! I've had 3 of them and since my boy died in August, this is the first time I've been without a dog since becoming an adult. 

They are super easy to train, very socially oriented. But, some breeders are not very good about ensuring genetic contributions are clear of defects so you have to be careful of finding a good breeder.

German Shephard dogs...awesome too! Had one as a kid. Best dog ever!

But my all time favorite is the Newfoundland. Have only had one, he was the love of my life! That once in a lifetime dog that you just have this psychic connection. Miss him every day.

Get Natures Miracle for cleaning up pee and poop in the house.

Get newborn diapers to quickly absorb pee in carpets.

Redirect from chewing on inappropriate things by offering a toy instead. Just like all babies, puppies are curious and they investigate everything to classify it in 3 categories. 
1. Can I eat it?
2. Can I chew it?
3. Can I sh!t on it?

Have fun!!!!!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> She, my golden, was painfully lazy and not very bright. To train her to do anything was beyond a chore. Some of that was her and some was that breed, just gets highly distracted so easily...squirrel!
> 
> I will say that she was great with people loved them to death afraid of all dogs her size and bigger and dog aggressive to dogs smaller than her. Was just not my style of dog at all
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like you got a very sound golden. That is not typical for the breed at all!

Although my last golden was a total klutz and couldn't catch with a darn. Maybe he had bad eyesight but it was funny as hell tossing him a treat and watching him miss it so badly.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Sometimes they are mellow. Our Kaia is one of them, husky/shepherd.

She's is a great guard dog


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Great tips guys thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is another tip for house training...

Hang a bell by the back door low so the pup can hit it with his nose or paw. Every time you take the dog out (without exception) you manipulate the dog's paw so it makes the bell ring. Then you open the door and go out. Within a week, the pup will start hitting the bell on his own to signal he has to go out.

This is important, especially if you have kids, because dogs don't always have a strong "gotta pee" signal and we often miss it. Kids get sidetracked easily and forget the dog ...who has walked to the door and back 4 times and is now circling a spot he has just picked out. 

When you dog soils in the house, it is YOUR fault for not watching him closely enough. Teach this to everyone. It is your fault for not watching slowly enough.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Trained my German Shepherd to poop on command. Best command ever...!!!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats on your new family member! Great dogs. I love dogs - i've had cross breeds and pure breeds, all have been beautiful 

How exciting!!!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Omg AP, I love Newfies too..

Other breeds I LOVE are Great Pyrenees, Black Russian Terriers, and Swissies.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Q tip said:


> Trained my German Shepherd to poop on command. Best command ever...!!!


That must be fun at parties 

Pink - I like the bell idea thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Definitely read up on crate training if he's going to be inside a bunch. As soon as he comes out of the crate, go outside until he goes. Then, come in the house.

Dogs will quickly learn to do what is rewarded.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> That must be fun at parties
> 
> Pink - I like the bell idea thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well, at least you did not ask how the heck I accomplished this feat... :rofl:

bells are good. mine just barks once quietly. never taught her that. just too polite. will get louder with each bark or if urgent, a nice firm bark. funny. really smart. massive body language too. you can just tell what she wants.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Forest said:


> Definitely read up on crate training if he's going to be inside a bunch. As soon as he comes out of the crate, go outside until he goes. Then, come in the house.
> 
> Dogs will quickly learn to do what is rewarded.


spouses too..


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Good day so far... Peeps and poops in same spot outside. No accidents - yet anyway. Good with the kids though they are apprehensive about him chasing them. Oblivious to the cat who stormed off upstairs in a huff.

Trying to post pics from my phone but don't think I can... Will post from the iPad tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Before you'll know it, he'll go full Cujo on ya.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

So I'm thinking all the behavior tips should be copied over to the parenting forum


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> After a year of listening to my wife's promises, begging and pleading. I've finally caved. We're getting a dog.


Interesting, its usually the man begging his wife to get a dog, at least that's how it is with everyone I've seen. 

Congrats on the dog. He/she will bring joy to your home. I tried to convince my wife for years to get a dog, since I grew up with them, and she refused. Then when my son asked us to keep his dog for a while because he moved into a new apartment that didn't allow pets, she reluctantly took her in. She immediately fell in love with the dog and will not ever, ever, give her up.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

View attachment 32705


Woke up a lot during night, wife did all the wake ups to take him outside. Went to bathroom quickly, went back in crate. Whined for 5 minutes or so, back to sleep. Work up every 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Been very calm/comfortable. Better behaved than the kids.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Daaaaaawww.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh so beautiful! You're a brave soul for getting a puppy. Loving the pics here.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

We have a female goldren retriever, 5yrs old in human years. She is an absolute delight. Never growled at us but her hackles go up is anyone she doesnt know comes near us....but as soon as she sees we are OK with them so is she.

Being a 'retriever' she loves having things in her mouth! Fantastis with children....very good tempered.

Enjoy her!


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> After a year of listening to my wife's promises, begging and pleading. I've finally caved. We're getting a dog.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:smthumbup:


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I used to raise Newfies and that was a blast.
Later I had to downsize due to living areas and my ex made me promise we would always have a Shih Tsu in the house..
Ex wanted to take my hybrid Shih Tsu/Maltese with her.
Told her to open her wallet, because I would fight for my buddy. 

Now my GF has a black lab.
Smart and loyal. Nice since they used Newfs to make black labs.
Water dog and always wakes me up in the morning with a pair of my socks in her mouth..

I wont lecture you on dog training styles because what works for some wont work well on others. They key component to ANY training regimen is consistency.

Consistency is comfort to most dogs.

Gratz on the puppy and ...sorry about your shoes. 

For what its worth...most supermarkets sell heavy beef bones in the freezer section next to the hamburgers and frozen patties. They satisfy the need to chew and also give them a small reward in terms of marrow. If you dont mind tripping over one now and then it will save you a lot of damage to innocent furniture and footwear.
My furniture is actually chew mark free.

Please dont ask me about cat claw marks however...grrr...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SamuraiJack said:


> I used to raise Newfies and that was a blast.
> Later I had to downsize due to living areas and my ex made me promise we would always have a Shih Tsu in the house..
> Ex wanted to take my hybrid Shih Tsu/Maltese with her.
> Told her to open her wallet, because I would fight for my buddy.
> ...


I always wanted a Beagle... until we got one. Talk about stubborn. If we had the yard for it, I'd love Love LOVE a Border Collie.



SamuraiJack said:


> I wont lecture you on dog training styles because what works for some wont work well on others. They key component to ANY training regimen is consistency.
> 
> Consistency is comfort to most dogs.
> 
> Gratz on the puppy and ...sorry about your shoes.


I'm thinking that we may need to enroll our new GS puppy in some sort of training.

I'd also like it if he were a bit bolder. Not sure how to accomplish that.



SamuraiJack said:


> For what its worth...most supermarkets sell heavy beef bones in the freezer section next to the hamburgers and frozen patties. They satisfy the need to chew and also give them a small reward in terms of marrow. If you dont mind tripping over one now and then it will save you a lot of damage to innocent furniture and footwear.
> My furniture is actually chew mark free.


We actually saw elk antlers at Petsmart the other day. Seemed pretty hardcore to me.



SamuraiJack said:


> Please dont ask me about cat claw marks however...grrr...


LOL. Word.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh looking at that picture is not good for my marriage! My golden died in August and we have been dog less ever since. I want another dog but my husband does not and I agree with his reasons. Yet...I still want one because these things aren't usually a logical decision but an emotional one.

Youngest is 15 and will be off to college soon. We want to travel often when that happens. We won't be free enough to pick up and go with a dog to worry over.

I'm admitting this here...this is the first time I've ever consulted my husband on getting a dog. For 30 years I simply presented him with my decision and proceeded to get him on board. This time, we shared our thoughts and feelings and ideas on compromise. This time, I owe him final decision. Interestingly enough, I'm okay with his decision.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Oh looking at that picture is not good for my marriage! My golden died in August and we have been dog less ever since. I want another dog but my husband does not and I agree with his reasons. Yet...I still want one because these things aren't usually a logical decision but an emotional one.
> 
> Youngest is 15 and will be off to college soon. *We want to travel often when that happens. We won't be free enough to pick up and go with a dog to worry over.*
> 
> I'm admitting this here...this is the first time I've ever consulted my husband on getting a dog. For 30 years I simply presented him with my decision and proceeded to get him on board. This time, we shared our thoughts and feelings and ideas on compromise. This time, I owe him final decision. Interestingly enough, I'm okay with his decision.


Hmm... maybe a small dog?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Hmm... maybe a small dog?


NEVER!!!!!!

I am not a fan of small dogs and REALLY hate when people think their little yappy thing should be with them at all times.

I want another newfy! Or a German shepherd. Or a pit bull. So many breeds so little time...


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

AP, check out the Black Russian Terrier...

They have Newfie in them... LOVE!!!

Black Russian Terrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxnJpSFhfPA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DV1VU9DeTA


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Last night was ruff. 

I stayed up late watching TV, til around 11:00. Allowed him to sleep on rug below me. Took him outside to go and he did and then put him in his crate. Cried for over an hour. My fault. He was well rested prior to going in there. Finally got to sleep. Woke up every two hours or so, as expected for his age. Cried for a few minutes and went back to sleep (or at least was quiet) each time. I was on a conference call upstairs this morning and I sneezed. That set him off. Also when the heat kicks on that wakes him up too. We will get there I'm just dog tired right now. I leave for a work trip for a couple days tomorrow. Courtyard by Marriott sounds so good about now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Last night was ruff.












:lol:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Ah..the joys of puppy raising.

For the first 2-4 nights of new pup, I slept on the floor next to the crate. Dogs are social creatures and need companionship. Take a baby dog from its litter mates is traumatizing for him. But he needs to learn the rules of the new pack. A compromise was for me to sleep on the floor next to the crate and when the pup cried, Id stick my hand in the crate but not open it. A golden pup should be able to go 4 hours in the crate without peeing. If he is wakng you every 90 minutes, he is desperately lonely.

Get a wind up tic took clock, wrap it in a towel and let him cuddle up to that rhythmic sound. Take him out at midnight, then not again until 4 am. Back to crate and then not again until 6-7am. Comfort the pup yes, but don't cater to the pup.

In his crate he should have a hard chew like a bone and a soft chew like a stuffed toy. Dogs chew to relieve anxiety as well as puppy teething.

Do not restrict his water intake. Dogs pant when they are anxious. Panting dehydrates dogs. They must have access to water in their crate. 

When a dog is sleeping and still, his kidneys slow down so even if he drinks water in his crate it won't immediately produce urine.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Blossom Leigh said:


> AP, check out the Black Russian Terrier...
> 
> They have Newfie in them... LOVE!!!
> 
> ...


Too much terrier schnauzer for my taste. Never been a fan of terriers.

The video of the BRT and the wolves was fun to see.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Toy Poodles and Chihuahuas are like condensed Rottweilers... ALL of the ferocity, but w/ smaller turds and much less shedding.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I like my husky/Shepard. The playful energetic husky keeps me in shape, running with her by my side every morning. The loyal and wanting to please Shepard side along with her instinct to guard her "cave", our house when we are not at home, are great in combination. Not to mention it always freaks people out to see her one blue eye and one brown eye 

However she is furry and requires more care, daily brushings and frequent baths. It also means this working combination of dog does not do well if bored. The latter point never happens with us, but these are things one always needs to consider with a dog, their particular care and demeanor (personality, specific traits bred into them, etc).


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Too much terrier schnauzer for my taste. Never been a fan of terriers.
> 
> The video of the BRT and the wolves was fun to see.


I'm not a big schnauzer fan either, but the size, newfie, roddie, guard dog but super sweet bear looking dog caught my attention depending on how they are cut.

German Shepherds are by FAR my favorite breed.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> I like my husky/Shepard. The playful energetic husky keeps me in shape, running with her by my side every morning. The loyal and wanting to please Shepard side along with her instinct to guard her "cave", our house when we are not at home, are great in combination. Not to mention it always freaks people out to see her one blue eye and one brown eye
> 
> However she is furry and requires more care, daily brushings and frequent baths. It also means this working combination of dog does not do well if bored. The latter point never happens with us, but these are things one always needs to consider with a dog, their particular care and demeanor (personality, specific traits bred into them, etc).


So true! People think newfies need lots of room to run...hah! Once they reach adult stage they are the laziest things. My Newfie used to escape the front door by pu hung the handle with his nose. He'd go tearing off after some wildlife...but generally stopped before he got to the end of the driveway, turn around and saunter back.."Ah never mind."

Hounds and terriers need a TON of exercise! Collies and herders need both exercise and a full time job. Hunters need social time and lots of it. Guarding dogs need a firm/dominant hand and a clearly defined pack order.

Your dog is a beauty Dre..I can't get used to the new name!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Toy Poodles and Chihuahuas are like condensed Rottweilers... ALL of the ferocity, but w/ smaller turds and much less shedding.


Another reason why I like big dogs. The land mines are SOOO much easier to see.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> So true! People think newfies need lots of room to run...hah! Once they reach adult stage they are the laziest things. My Newfie used to escape the front door by pu hung the handle with his nose. He'd go tearing off after some wildlife...but generally stopped before he got to the end of the driveway, turn around and saunter back.."Ah never mind."
> 
> Hounds and terriers need a TON of exercise! Collies and herders need both exercise and a full time job. Hunters need social time and lots of it. Guarding dogs need a firm/dominant hand and a clearly defined pack order.
> 
> Your dog is a beauty Dre..I can't get used to the new name!


Honestly how bad is the shedding and drooling?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Tell you two dog breeds I want to try are dobermans and Great Dane


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

This is my baby. Very smart and very gentle.







I put him in the laundry room every night since we got him. Now in the evening when he hears the tv shut off or a phone plugged into the charger, he goes to his room and lays down for the night. 







As you can see he's pretty much all grown up. Last time he was at the vet he weighed in at 115 lbs. he is a bullmastiff Rotweiller cross. He is just amazing with the kids.
I personally never recommend anyone using training pads. They just seem to train them to pee on soft flat things like carpets.
Enjoy the new family member🐈


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Omg I love danes... The are stunning..


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Honestly how bad is the shedding and drooling?


When I had my Newfy, I also had a golden, sometimes two... 

We had a saying..crack an egg and there is a hair in it. The hairballs would blow through the house like tumble weeds. I vacuumed the family room every day and boy did I go through vacuum cleaners! No dogs now...it so odd not having to vacuum more than once week or so. Grooming my newfy took two days. One day per side or it was just too much. Professional grooming coast 80-100 dollars and it was a full day appointment.

My newfy did not drool, though it is very common in the breed. Their jowls droop, if the lowest point of the droop is more towards their front teeth, they drool. If it is more towards their throat, they do not. They're is no way to tell until they are fully grown.

My friend has dobermans. Smart as hell with lots of personality. She taught her dogs to say "I wuv you." And hers aren't too barky either


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Have y'all seen this dane pitching a fit?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOmKpQeqw6U


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> When I had my Newfy, I also had a golden, sometimes two...
> 
> We had a saying..crack an egg and there is a hair in it. The hairballs would blow through the house like tumble weeds. I vacuumed the family room every day and boy did I go through vacuum cleaners! No dogs now...it so odd not having to vacuum more than once week or so. Grooming my newfy took two days. One day per side or it was just too much. Professional grooming coast 80-100 dollars and it was a full day appointment.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I had a retired cop friend who used to be a k9 officer. He had two dobies in retirement that were amazing. They would talk to one another and coordinate attacks lol. So we would all go hide in different rooms and the dogs would split up to find us and bark at a certain pitch to indicate who they found in each room or make this yap noises to announce a room was clear to one another. I've seen professional tactical units do worse. Smart as hell lol


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Interesting. I had a retired cop friend who used to be a k9 officer. He had two dobies in retirement that were amazing. They would talk to one another and coordinate attacks lol. So we would all go hide in different rooms and the dogs would split up to find us and bark at a certain pitch to indicate who they found in each room or make this yap noises to announce a room was clear to one another. I've seen professional tactical units do worse. Smart as hell lol


Now that's really cool!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Have y'all seen this dane pitching a fit?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOmKpQeqw6U


Lol I love the way they run. More like they gallop like a horse lol


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> NEVER!!!!!!
> 
> I am not a fan of small dogs and REALLY hate when people think their little yappy thing should be with them at all times.
> 
> I want another newfy! Or a German shepherd. Or a pit bull. So many breeds so little time...


I find with big dogs come big turds.  

We have had the big dogs(retired racing greyhound) but overall I prefer the smaller dogs.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Omg, what is it about my sweet dog .... No matter where I am, she places herself between me and the door. Or leans her body against me or even when showering she lays outside the tub until I'm done. She is highly protective of me. Why me over our son or my H? Its not that she doesnt guard them ever, but the frequency with which she does so with me is WAY higher.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Good bonding with puppy this weekend. The nights have become much easier, goes right to crate, sleeps 4-5 hours, wakes up once or twice in night, goes outside then right back to sleep. No bathroom accidents in a week now (knocking on wood).

Wifey was stressed last week as I was on road for a few days, back on road this week as well. Busiest time of year for me but she wanted a dog so careful what you wish for . My FIL is coming for the week to help out, which he likes visiting anyway when I travel, it gets him out of the boonies where he lives but saves the awkwardness of me being around and him staying with us, so it's win-win.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Also posted this in Ele's "Pet Pics" thread over in Social...

Chuy at (almost) 11 weeks and 30 pounds...










He's getting BIG.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I am a serious GS fan.... greatest breed in the world in my opinion. Chuy is gorgeous!!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm also a German Shepherd fan - we have a female named Raykah. She's the first German Shepherd we've had and I absolutely love the breed. So smart and so much fun. She has the best personality - always smiling and wanting to play. Couldn't imagine our home without a German Shepherd in it!

Anon, I know very well what you mean about the fur balls -- OMG, Raykah sheds like crazy.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Q tip said:


> Trained my German Shepherd to poop on command. Best command ever...!!!


Ha! My border collie does that .


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

View attachment 33393


Gus your grass is much greener than mine 

Now that the snow is melting we hope we aren't facing a potential problem. He has been climbing that summit for three weeks to do his business. It was most of the front yard but it's just about melted away. Hopefully he can still go without the snow. He's been so accident free virtually from the start I am afraid it's too good to last.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> View attachment 33393
> 
> 
> Gus your grass is much greener than mine
> ...


Omg, how cute!!! And how funny! I've house trained in the snow, and it's unusual they prefer the snow to grass lol. I hope he realizes the grass is just as good as the snow! He's adorable. I know you've probably said, but what's his name?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jamison, like the Whiskey 

Misspelled here on purpose 

Clean up in the snow is much easier too. So the party is over there too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Jamison, like the Whiskey
> 
> Misspelled here on purpose
> 
> ...


Haha for sure.

Love the name . Even spelled wrong .


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Well woke up to an inch of fresh snow and 20 degrees. Solved that problem for another day I guess. 

I hate winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

